# 1/18 practice day at the Gate Sunday the 17th!!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

If you're interetsed in coming out and running some 1/18 scale on a carpet road coarse, come on out to the Gate this Sunday.

There will be guys testing for the Micro Nats and some guys who just wanted to bring out their mini-t's to play with.

Please have your cars set up with foam tires and non oderless traction compound (jack or niftek) with proper ground clearance.

Times are looking to be 9am - 6pm

$$ will depend on the number of guys who show. There is a flat rate to rent the Gate out for our festivities!!

Please PM me or post if you'd like to come 

-Wayne
The heat will be on, computer running lap times all day, tire trueing area, and the snack bar!


----------

